# How much memory is enough?



## ian

How much memory is considered enough for just surfing the net and building websites, and at what point would the amount of memory just be considered overkill?
512Mb? 1024Mb?.....


----------



## [tab]

There are benchmarking programs you can use to find bottlenecks in your system... that'll let you know if you have enough RAM.  I'm happy with my 512M for now...


----------



## ian

I got my RAM for free, so I am definitely happy with it.
I only have 256Mb at the moment.


----------



## [tab]

Mine's bigger than yours... hehe.


----------



## Christopher

Isn't it recommended that you have at least 512 to even run WinXP? I'm stuck with 256 at the mo.


----------



## cptnwinky

Really it depends on whether its name brand or not. Believe it or not cheap ram will slow things down and not be as effective. 256 of Crucial is equal to 512 of Kingston, performance wise.


----------



## Christopher

Crucial > Kingston? I always thought it was the other way around.


----------



## cptnwinky

Well more places sell Kingston because its cheaper. I guess it has more to do with preference as well. All I know though is that high quality ram will stop windows crashing all the time. Every time I have had Kingston ram windows 98 would throw a hissy fit.


----------



## Christopher

My CanadaComputers doesn't even list Crucial  Meh, I'll go to newegg for prices.


----------



## cptnwinky

http://pcclub.com/
http://infotechnow.com/

Some of the best prices in the country. InfoTech is based out of Federal Way, WA. I am not sure if they carry crucial though.


----------



## [tab]

I bought some RAM from Crucial once... even after the currency conversion and shipping it was still cheaper than buying locally (at that time).


----------



## ian

The aussie dollar is a lot stronger against the US now, maybe it is time to start looking to buy stuff online.


----------



## charly

i guess the minimum of needet ram to get a proper working pc you should have the needet mem * 2 ... like xp says 128 minimum, you should have 256 to run xp at a minimum speed. less will be cached on HD, but for win98 128 should be good enough. i actually run win2000prof + linux 8.2 with 1GB ram.

ciao, charly


----------



## AainaalyaA

cptnwinky said:
			
		

> Every time I have had Kingston ram windows 98 would throw a hissy fit.


so what does that mean? a booster shot or ...?


----------



## AainaalyaA

ian said:
			
		

> The aussie dollar is a lot stronger against the US now, maybe it is time to start looking to buy stuff online.


what's the exchange now? btw, do you guys in Australia follow the US or Euro Xchange?


----------



## ian

yep. i follow the exchange rates daily, mainly the US.
1 Aussie dollar buys you 74 us cents, oh how i love the days when it bought just 49.5 cents
it also buys you 0.42 pounds or 0.60 euros
Part of the reason it has gone so high is our high interest rates, which whilst they are extremely low, are still amongst the highest of the developed countries.


----------



## AainaalyaA

Malaysia is switching to Euro.. soon. Bye Bye US$...which means its gonna boost our Ringgit... I don't really follow, unless I have to.. like when I need to wire funds for outsourcing stuffings... 

Right now its a good time to purchase, give and take a few more days, it'll be better.. USD is really going down.. wait a few more weeks and you'll see something terribly wrong somewhere... if you're small, and you fall, you won't feel the thud really, but when you're large... or immense, falling down is NOT an option.


----------



## Rick G

I'm back folks, just when you thought it was safe to start posting again.
Any window OS under win 2000 can not make use of any more than 512 ram, 2000 and xp will go up to 3 or 4 gig but performance starts to diminish after 1 gig.  @ syicks are way faster than 1 so 2 256's is faster than one stick of 512.
As far as that comment about Kingston, POO on you.  MSI mobo's tested all ram and found Kingston Hyper-X the best.  They do make some cheap stuff too though. Personally I like Geil, Mushkin and the verybest is OCZ at least for high performance boards We folks do overclock stuff you know.
For any body thats interested in knowing more about ram go the Crucial website, they have a great tutorial about all those weird numbers connected to ram.


----------

